# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Show I remove my gas?

## MeasureTwice

For a while I have been thinking whether or not to get rid of the gas meter.  We recently switched our gas hob to an induction, leaving the only the HWS on gas.   
It's seems a bit silly to be paying the daily supply rate for just the water service when I could switch over to all electric in the house and remove the daily rate. 
We are also likely to be doing some major renovating in the next 6months, so will likely also get roof top solar (electricity and possibly hot water) and this would be the ideal time to get new HWS and get all the gas supply turned off etc

----------


## InsaneAsylum

It makes sense, especially if going solar, the question is do you have enough capacity to run an induction cooktop, an electric hot water service and whatever electric heating you have?
There could be a hidden cost there if you need to upgrade your mains. I can't comment as I'm not a sparky, but worth doing your homework. 
If I was doing a new build, I'd go full reverse cycle heating/cooling, electric hot water and cooking plus roof top solar to offset the cost.

----------


## MeasureTwice

That's a good point, which I'd half thought about.  We've currently got the old/original cable from the street which I am envisaging will need upgrading during the reno work so would be in for that anyways. 
The house will end up being a 3bed/2bath with a 1bed/1bath granny flat as well.  so not a massive house by any means - although the sums would need to be done regarding AC units, water, induction, garage etc. 
I'll be in discussion with the builders/designers through the process but just wanted to ensure i wasn't missing something obvious why I would still need the gas

----------


## joynz

Do you know what the current capacity of your mains is?

----------


## MeasureTwice

> Do you know what the current capacity of your mains is?

   Service Fuse is 55A and my electrician friend has told me that we still have the original old overhead power cable to the switchboard - house was built 1955

----------


## Bros

> Service Fuse is 55A and my electrician friend has told me that we still have the original old overhead power cable to the switchboard - house was built 1955

   Don’t worry about the service it’s not yours and if it melts or the service fuse blows it’s not your problem as you don’t own it. You should be more concerned that your mains are 80A, if it is they will get sick of replacing the service fuse and upgrade the service.

----------


## MeasureTwice

> Don’t worry about the service it’s not yours and if it melts or the service fuse blows it’s not your problem as you don’t own it. You should be more concerned that your mains are 80A, if it is they will get sick of replacing the service fuse and upgrade the service.

  Mains is only 50A currently by the look of it in my switchboard

----------


## JB1

New switchboard or old switchboard?  
Se

----------


## MeasureTwice

> New switchboard or old switchboard?

  New switchboard with RCDs. But main fuse has been sized based on the service fuse I believe

----------


## Bart1080

> New switchboard with RCDs. But main fuse has been sized based on the service fuse I believe

  
As Bros indicated, find out if your mains on house side of the overhead fuse box on the fascia is rated at 80A or 55A.  Once known, its easy then to map a path forward...ie: additional cost to upgrade your mains or no additional cost. 
Also if you take the electric hot water path & solar, a couple of things to consider:  Is the HW going to be on an off peak rate with a single element?  If so, you will get no benifit from solar....and what size solar?...assume the standard of today 6kw system?  Use this site to get 3 free referrals that service your area https://www.solarquotes.com.au/index...SAAEgIXDPD_BwEIf you have a double element where the top element can come on any time, you will get some benifit from solar heating the top part for free during the day.You can get your minute/hourly consumption data from your retailer that can assit you in performing an analysis to determine when your peak usage times are...obviously wont have HW usage  :Smilie: Suggest a 250 to 300l minimum HW size and depending on the above analysis, you may find that by putting you HW on standard day rate (not off peak), you can get most of your HW for free.  Just factor in a timer/contactor either on your switchboard or next to the HW tank to turn off the electricity to your HW element at say 7pm in the summer and 4pm in the winter and switch back on again 2 hours after sun rise to maximise your solar usage.   Its what I've done here (since Nov 2021) and all my HW is free with monthly bill dropping >80% also due to timers on septic pumps as well and modifying habits so most electricity usage where practicle during the day.  I might add, I've also a flat panel solar HW unit on the roof installed 8 years ago that adds to this....they work really well as I've found out on power outages thats occured over days and a gen set to simply run the circulation pump, lights and fridge but if you dont have one, would put that money into solar electricity.Is on my To Do List, but John2B swears by adding additional insulation around the HW tank as he was loosing up to 15-20 degrees over night...from memory.  I dont see an issue in the peak of summer but experienced a significant drop overnight early Nov when we had cool nights

----------


## MeasureTwice

Sorry, I should have been more clear:
Service fuse on Fascia is 55A
Mains on switchboard is 50A 
I'm pretty sure my electrician friend said that the board would need to be upgraded if we went solar route. 
Early days in HW service planning so unsure of my options, but owuld be looking to choose suitable type one that will fit with Solar system. As you suggest 6.6kW systems seem to be the standard minimum looking at solarquotes videos.  System size is unknown but with a north-south plot and extending the house we'll be looking to keep in mind our solar desires when it comes to roof design. 
We've actually just had a Powerpal unit installed today so will be getting some good data for the 4-6month leading up to renovating to get our use profile over this period.

----------

